# DTC P068A j271 power supply relay location



## colorobo2002 (Apr 14, 2003)

Im getting code p068a, So I am trying to check the fuse and the Power supply relay.
My Google search is not helping me find this and I'm working on my daughter's car so I have no manual. Can anyone help me locate both?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorobo2002 (Apr 14, 2003)

Its a 2010 2.5L automatic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

colorobo2002 said:


> Im getting code p068a, So I am trying to check the fuse and the Power supply relay.


J271 is the ECU power supply relay. It is located in E-box in the engine compartment, relay #100 for older cars or #643 for newer.

Is the vehicle 5th or 6th generation? Jetta, Golf or Passat?

I just noticed that you had Voltage: 10.160 V when the fault was set. Thats not likely to be a relay, actually you should check the battery. Its dead or you have cranked the vehicle many times.


----------

